# 12dp3dt can I POAS now!!!



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

I am losing my mind. I never got this close to my OTD on my IUI cycles - AF always arrived exactly 14 days after trigger shot. I am now 17 days after my trigger shot and I am officially meant to test in 2 days time but cannot stand this waiting. If my tx has worked it should be detectable on a stick now shouldn't it?!?! I have blood test booked for Monday morning but definitely can't wait that long. What would you do?!?!?!?


----------



## muffin1302 (May 9, 2008)

I started testing 7dp3dt and got a faint line but have heard of ladies getting a bfn on test day then bfp a few days later. I don't know how everyone else has mananged to be so well behaved on the 2ww    Good luck if you decide to test early


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Loopee,

I tested 12 days past ET with a 3dt and a BFP came up straight away.  It was with an afternoon urine to.

Make sure you have a good brand early test though and still treat any result cautiously.  I know there is a lady on here called Jen who tested 1 day early and got a BFN.  It then changed to a BFP on test day though.

Good luck
Stacey
x


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi, it tested on Wednesday - 11dp3dt and it came up with a BFP 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digital test. Good luck


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you for your replies ladies - I now have a First Response kit in my bag - I will test tonight or tomorrow morning!!!! I am at work at the moment so will wait to be with DP. Wish us luck    

x


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Loopie, would recommend testing on the first pee of the morning!!! HCG is the strongest then....   for a   for you


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I caved in and tested....bfn :-(. Now I am clinging to the hope that I have tested too early and perhaps my BFP will arrive in the next 36 hours.....but I guess that is doubtful. Now I wish I hadn't tested, the uncertainty of being PUPO was better than this feeling! Bummer


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

hey hun..it was me who tested early and got bfn but next day was bfp so it really can change overnight!!

just wishin u lots of luck

Jenna xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you so so much for replying Jen. You have given me hope!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

and me also


----------

